# Top Sirloin Steaks S/V



## Braz (Oct 26, 2020)

The grocery had a sale on "top sirloin steaks" last week and even though I'm not a big fan of sirloin steak I decided to give it a whirl with the sous vide/sear method and see what we could get. They were thinner than I would like, about 3/4" but ya get what you got.
In the vac bag with no seasoning. Usually I salt and season at this point but trying it this way this time.







And into the bath at 130F for 8 hours. My S/V lives in the barn/shop/man cave so as not to take up any of SWMBO's precious counter space.






After 8 hours I shock cooled them to around 70F then seasoned with salt, pepper and garlic.






Then onto a screaming hot (450-500F) griddle for a good sear - about a minute or minute and a half per side. 






Money shot.






Had these with a baked sweet potato and a side salad. The steaks turned out pretty good. I'm still trying to fine that sous vide sweet spot where the meat becomes nicely tender but does not move into a "mushy" texture range. These were just a little toward that area but not bad. I think I'll try sirloin again with maybe 4 hours in the bath. Suggestions welcome, as always.


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 26, 2020)

Looks real good Braz. I know what you mean about the texture. From my experience 2-3 hours on a lean steak like that does the trick. Then a super hot and fast sear. Any longer in the SV and it starts to get to a "roast" type texture.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 26, 2020)

I agree . 2 1/2 to 3 hours on a steak that thickness . 
I know it was good though . Thanks for posting .


----------



## pa42phigh (Oct 26, 2020)

Nice I just won one of these can’t wait to try it


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 26, 2020)

Nice work Braz, looks good! I like to SV at 127º for two hours, three hours if going straight from the freezer into the SV pot. I used to sear in a CI skillet, at least 600º for about 45 seconds a side. I quit that over a year ago and now sear with a weed blow torch until it looks exactly the way I want. every once in awhile I'll gob some garlic infused butter onto the steak right before the sear, it works! RAY


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 27, 2020)

Well it sure looks good from here!
I’d call it a success!
Al


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 27, 2020)

Looks good from here man!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 27, 2020)

Looks Great, Braz!!
That's a good one to SV---Tough most ways I've done them.
Like.

Bear


----------



## Braz (Oct 28, 2020)

Thanks for the responses. Next time I will try around 3 hours in the bath and see if that gets me where I want to be.


----------



## disco (Oct 28, 2020)

Looks OK. I am still considering SV and I appreciate your efforts. Big like.


----------

